# port forwarding



## dns (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello. How i can redirect connections from lo0 with port 80 to wlan0
My default internet interface is fxp0.
I need using port 80 from wlan0 internet.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

Your question doesn't make sense, please elaborate.


----------



## dns (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, i need redirect out traffic (http/80) to wlan0/192.168.1.1 (ADSL)!
For all other ports i using internet from fxp0.
This is, thanks


----------



## vand777 (Jan 8, 2011)

Packet Filter (PF)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=pf.conf&sektion=5&apropos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.1-RELEASE

Some time ago the OpenBSD PF FAQ helped me to learn PF. Unfortunately, the difference in syntax between PF on FreeBSD 8.x and PF on OpenBSD 4.8 has become bigger and this FAQ will not help you a lot now :-( AFAIK, FreeBSD 8.x uses quite old version of PF - from OpenBSD 4.1.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 8, 2011)

Another solution might be IPFW. Look at fwd.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.1-RELEASE&format=html

Please note that typical mistake is that people often forget about the following:

```
To enable [FILE]fwd[/FILE] a custom kernel needs to be compiled with the option options [FILE]IPFIREWALL_FORWARD[/FILE].
```


----------

